# NIE and residents certifcate



## Genny28 (Sep 7, 2014)

Genny28 said:


> Hi, Thank you for this. Couple of questions: 1) I'm living in Casares near Estepona and Marbella, how would I find out where to register and what's the process? 2) healthcare coverage p? Where do I start? So far, thank the stars, we have not got seriously ill, and any minor ailments I've been able to get something over the counter... Sorry I must sound really green, we just packed our bags and moved - did not realise the amount of paperwork and legwork it involves.... Last question; I'm not working, my husband is self-employed and pays his taxes in UK, are we still liable for tax? Thank you for all your support and advice


I posted this this reply in the wrong place I think.... Welcome page
Hope someone can help - starting to pull my hair out as whoever I seem to ask gives me a different answer - I have so far been sent to Estepona, Marbella, Algeciras and even Gibraltar!!!!
Help.....
Genny&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

*Where to register* - your local extranjeria (normally at your local National Police station)
*Process* - take a browse through the FAQ section on here - it's well documented
*Healthcare* - unless you are of retirement age or on a disability 'pension', you will need to get private health cover

Regarding your husband - be careful. If your main residence is in Spain then I think he should be self-employed here, paying social security payments here and paying tax here. On the upside, if he does this then you will have the necessary proof of income and the health cover required.


----------



## Genny28 (Sep 7, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Where to register - your local extranjeria (normally at your local National Police station) Process - take a browse through the FAQ section on here - it's well documented Healthcare - unless you are of retirement age or on a disability 'pension', you will need to get private health cover Regarding your husband - be careful. If your main residence is in Spain then I think he should be self-employed here, paying social security payments here and paying tax here. On the upside, if he does this then you will have the necessary proof of income and the health cover required.


Thank you very much for this - have got an appointment at my local extranjeria in Eatepona on Monday....
With the healthcare - they ask for NIE - so in a catch-22 situation - would I be able to use my EHIC card until I get healthcare???
My main residence is still UK - we are only here while the kids finish school (3 years) for the time being - might change later on - those this change anything???
We have a Spanish bank account already due to having to pay school fees and rental - will this be the necessary proof do you think?
Thank you for everything - I am starting to see a light at the end of a very long tunnel....
And moral of my story - don't just pack your bags and move - plan, plan, and plan some more!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Genny28 said:


> Thank you very much for this - have got an appointment at my local extranjeria in Eatepona on Monday....
> With the healthcare - they ask for NIE - so in a catch-22 situation - would I be able to use my EHIC card until I get healthcare???
> My main residence is still UK - we are only here while the kids finish school (3 years) for the time being - might change later on - those this change anything???
> We have a Spanish bank account already due to having to pay school fees and rental - will this be the necessary proof do you think?
> ...


you can use the EHIC only as a temporary solution until you are registered as resident or until you are considered to be such (max 3 months)

you are considered to be resident once you have been here 3 months regardless of whether or not you have registered 

you will need to show proof of funds/income & that you have healthcare provision in Spain - read the healthcare document in the FAQs thread to see if you qualify for state healthcare or if you need private healthcare


----------



## Genny28 (Sep 7, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> you can use the EHIC only as a temporary solution until you are registered as resident or until you are considered to be such (max 3 months) you are considered to be resident once you have been here 3 months regardless of whether or not you have registered you will need to show proof of funds/income & that you have healthcare provision in Spain - read the healthcare document in the FAQs thread to see if you qualify for state healthcare or if you need private healthcare


Thank you for this!
So this means technically I am now classed a resident even though we haven't registered or anything?
One last question: do I feel in a separate form for each of us - and how about children in still in school (ages 15 and 19)...
The more info I take with me the better and easier it will be in the long run I think.... 
Thank you again! Wish id know about this place back in January when I came


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Genny28 said:


> Thank you for this!
> So this means technically I am now classed a resident even though we haven't registered or anything?
> One last question: do I feel in a separate form for each of us - and how about children in still in school (ages 15 and 19)...
> The more info I take with me the better and easier it will be in the long run I think....
> Thank you again! Wish id know about this place back in January when I came


yes - an EX18 for each family member - you can download them from that FAQ thread too


----------



## Genny28 (Sep 7, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yes - an EX18 for each family member - you can download them from that FAQ thread too


I've read that they have be signed in the presence of the official - does that mean that all 4 of us will have to go to the meeting on Monday?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Genny28 said:


> I've read that they have be signed in the presence of the official - does that mean that all 4 of us will have to go to the meeting on Monday?


meeting??

it's hardly that formal.....

but yes, you all have to sign individually

you will likely be asked for apostilled &/or officially translated wedding & birth certs to prove that you are a family - since you are registering as such


proof of funds/income (into a Spanish account - or officially translated statements from wherever the account is held) 


& of course proof that you have healthcare provision

as long as you have all of that it's a mere formality & takes just minutes


----------



## Genny28 (Sep 7, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> meeting?? it's hardly that formal..... but yes, you all have to sign individually you will likely be asked for apostilled &/or officially translated wedding & birth certs to prove that you are a family - since you are registering as such


Lol!! Glad it's not going to be that formal!! Was getting quite worried about it!! 
Birth and Marriage Certificate???? Drat!!! They are back in the UK!!!
Might just have to register myself for now and bring the certificates back with me when we go home for Christmas :/
I'm the one that's open the bank account and done the phone and internet after all - so it's my NIE that they always ask for....


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Genny28 said:


> Thank you very much for this - have got an appointment at my local extranjeria in Eatepona on Monday....
> With the healthcare - they ask for NIE - so in a catch-22 situation - would I be able to use my EHIC card until I get healthcare???
> My main residence is still UK - we are only here while the kids finish school (3 years) for the time being - might change later on - those this change anything???
> We have a Spanish bank account already due to having to pay school fees and rental - will this be the necessary proof do you think?
> ...


While you need to get your residence sorted out, it is even more important that you get you financial affairs sorted out.

If you are in Spain for over 3 mths then Spain is your MAIN residence, not the Uk regardless of whether you may go back there to live after a few years. 

If you will be in Spain for more than 183 days per tax year (Jan- Dec in Spain) then you are tax resident and should be paying tax in Spain, which may be more than UK tax. You should have informed HMRC before you left.

If you are self employed you should be paying autonomo. Doing so would also give you you access to state healthcare rather than having to get private healthcare.

Then you have to see about signing of the padron and getting SS cards to register with a doctor, etc.

They FAQ thread has info on all this.


----------



## Genny28 (Sep 7, 2014)

brocher said:


> While you need to get your residence sorted out, it is even more important that you get you financial affairs sorted out. If you are in Spain for over 3 mths then Spain is your MAIN residence, not the Uk regardless of whether you may go back there to live after a few years. If you will be in Spain for more than 183 days per tax year (Jan- Dec in Spain) then you are tax resident and should be paying tax in Spain, which may be more than UK tax. You should have informed HMRC before you left. If you are self employed you should be paying autonomo. Doing so would also give you you access to state healthcare rather than having to get private healthcare. Then you have to see about signing of the padron and getting SS cards to register with a doctor, etc. They FAQ thread has info on all this.


Ok thanks.

I'm not working at the moment, full time housewife/student with the Open University. My husband only comes back for approx 2 weeks every 6 weeks....he's also self employed.... He pays his taxes through his accountant.... 
Does this change anything??
Very Confused


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Genny28 said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> I'm not working at the moment, full time housewife/student with the Open University. My husband only comes back for approx 2 weeks every 6 weeks....he's also self employed.... He pays his taxes through his accountant....
> Does this change anything??
> Very Confused


have you read the healthcare document?

that will explain the healthcare situation

as for tax - you have already been here long enough to be considered tax resident, so will need to submit a tax return next year - & Spain will also consider that your husband is, since he financially supports you & the children, (even if he's hardly ever here) unless he can prove his residency elsewhere 

being tax resident doesn't necessarily mean paying tax here - just making a declaration (though tax might be payable)


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Genny28 said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> I'm not working at the moment, full time housewife/student with the Open University. My husband only comes back for approx 2 weeks every 6 weeks....he's also self employed.... He pays his taxes through his accountant....
> Does this change anything??
> Very Confused


You= you, your family, your husband.

As Xab says your husband is legally tax resident if for no other reason that Spain is his "centre of interest" because he supports a family living in Spain. Sounds like he needs to have a word with his accountant about his changed circumstances, might have to change to one with experience of your type of situation.

What would you think if all the immigrants in the UK just sent all their taxes and NI to their home countries and didn't contribute to the facilities they use in the UK?


----------



## Genny28 (Sep 7, 2014)

brocher said:


> You= you, your family, your husband. As Xab says your husband is legally tax resident if for no other reason that Spain is his "centre of interest" because he supports a family living in Spain. Sounds like he needs to have a word with his accountant about his changed circumstances, might have to change to one with experience of your type of situation. What would you think if all the immigrants in the UK just sent all their taxes and NI to their home countries and didn't contribute to the facilities they use in the UK?


Yeah that makes sense. Will have to speak to him and get him to talk to his accountant - don't want to get into any trouble....

Although I must add we are not using any of their services for free; we pay for everything - the kids school, rented accommodation and even have a long term rental car... So if anything we are adding to the Spanish economy....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Genny28 said:


> Yeah that makes sense. Will have to speak to him and get him to talk to his accountant - don't want to get into any trouble....
> 
> Although I must add we are not using any of their services for free; we pay for everything - the kids school, rented accommodation and even have a long term rental car... So if anything we are adding to the Spanish economy....


No street lights, roads, upkeep of public spaces etc...??!!
Allthough I'm glad you're contributing to the Spanish economy. We need all we can get over here!

As far as being a resident goes, yes you are considered a resident after 90 days whether you are registered or not, but you do still have to be on the European Residents Register and do the relevant paperwork to be "legal"


----------

